# Picking up our retiree next week!



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We'll be picking up our retiree Monday. Nikki and I are very excited that Chaos will be coming to live with us! 

Hubby and I have decided to keep her official AKC name, which is Ch Phlick's Total Chaos, and we will probably use "Keiko" as a nickname. 

So once Chaos is settled in a bit, I'll take some photos for you guys.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

So exciting!!!! You are going to be thrilled and so will Nikki and hubby!

Love the name! 

Can hardly wait for the pics........will be checking in all next week


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, can't wait Suzan. So happy for all of you. 
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

That is such good news. I am so happy for you. I wish I could get a second fluff but hubby says NO WAY ! You are so lucky and that little one will be very lucky to have a new mama like you !:biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't wait till you have her in your arms:chili:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations! This is so exciting - can't wait for pictures!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh wonderful Suzan.........Nikki will be a little standoffish for a while, another little girl invading her territory. I hope she likes her in a while and everyone gets along. It took CeeCee a long while to warm up to Rain but now they could not do without each other. When CeeCee went to the vet last week, Rain cried......I could not believe it!!! Give it time and if it is immediately, you will be so lucky!!! We want lots of pics........

When your there, please put Buttons under your jacket and walk out with her.......I love that girl so much!!!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

that's great! Looking forward to hearing how it goes and seeing photos!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great news, Suzan :chili: I'm sure you can't wait. And I love keeping the name Chaos. It's a real conversation starter. :w00t: Ticking off the days and looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh boy Oh boy oh boy!!!!! How exciting!!!! Don't worry, time flies in the summer. it'll be next week in no time. :chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I hope everything works out! Don't worry if they don't bond immediately ... it takes time but I'm sure it'll happen!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Great news, Suzan :chili: I'm sure you can't wait. And I love keeping the name Chaos. It's a real conversation starter. :w00t: Ticking off the days and looking forward to the pictures.


Hubby and I went back and forth on it for days, and after receiving feedback from various people, we just decided to keep her original name and have some nicknames for her. Since she isn't a rescue, and her first "mama" Janet loves her very much, we will keep her original name.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm so excited for you Suzan!! I can't wait to hear all about Keiko and see pictures.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome, can't wait to hear all about it & see pictures. Hoping everything goes well & the girls get along beautifully.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited for you!!!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i am so excited and can't wait to see pictures and hear all about chaos!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so excited for you :tender:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

i'm so excited for you and can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Yea!!! I can't wait to hear all about her and see lots of photos of the girls together! Have FUN!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

How exciting! :chili:

Nikki and Keiko-- has a nice ring to it! 

Can't wait till you have Nikki's mama! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats and get your camera ready!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

this is great !! cant wait to hear all bout the girls together !!! and pics !


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

how wonderful, congrats!!:chili:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Congratulations!! I can't wait to hear all about it and see lots of pics.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Susan, I'm so excited for you! I'm sure Monday can't come fast enough. Be sure and take pictures!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

She is a beauty and I know how cherished she will be. Warmest congratulations!


----------

